# Just cant stop the squeal!



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

Hey guys offer some insight if you would, I have a 95 king cab thats got a little over 500,000 miles on it. When I got the truck it was in pretty bad shape so I decided to do a tune up including the belts. This work for about a month and a half but then then started squealing again...but only on startup. The tension is good on em' and they are brand new belts. Does brand or quality have anything to do with this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Aftermarket belts have been known to squeel. I always recommend genuine Nissan belts or Bando, which makes the OEM belts for Nissan. Glazed pulleys and/or idler pulley & accy. drive bearings can also cause squeeking.


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

Sharp,

On my '95 4 banger, I used Goodyear gatorback belts. The A/C belt kept squealing until I spent about 90 minutes removing all the gunk from the pulleys and the belt. Presto, no sound and not really tight.

Just my 2 cents.

Tom


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check the water pump .


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

Does it squeal at all speeds or just at higher RPM's? A jammed up fan clutch will exert so much drag that the water pump belt will squeal.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

No just at start up, doesnt matter whether its warm or cold. Sometimes it;ll do it for just a second then sometimes itll do it for 10 minutes or more no matter if I put the gas to it or not. And the belts are brand new I just dont get it?


----------



## mschell (Sep 16, 2007)

I have got the exact same problem on my '94. Usually only sqeals for a second on start up but sometimes it will do it all the way down the road. Really annoying. Please post if you find a solution.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

I sure will my truck seems to have Nissan-itis but what do you expect after 532,000 miles?


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

The belt won't squeal unless there's something that's wrong with one of the pulleys. Yeah, cheap belts can squeak, but there's a difference between squeaking and squealing.

Take a look at your belts and see if you can tell which one is squealing. The squealing belt will be the one with shiny, glazed sides.
Now take it off and turn all the pulleys that it was on. One of the probably has bad bearings or something else that's making it stiff. Fix that problem and you'll fix the squeal.


----------



## thorn87d21 (Jun 2, 2007)

Ive had two times my belts loosen up on my truck and have to adjust them and they always seem to happen out of nowhere when you go to start it up the next morning without any warning. I use aftermarket Dayco belts if that helps.


----------

